# some of my drawings



## Deleted member 18141 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey just thought I'd share some of my drawings. As i'm getting ready to travel I've been thinking about printing zines again of my work or making small comix again to give out on the road as a thank you or even sell for some traveling money. Since i'm still getting used the image uploading format i'll leave more pics in the comments if i need too. May also follow up with a thread featuring my photography. Let me know what you think~


----------



## FreeCheetos (Mar 2, 2017)

Very Awesome! Do you sell your art on the road?


----------



## todd (Mar 2, 2017)

AWESOME !


----------



## deleted user (Mar 2, 2017)

These are awesome


----------



## tacopirate (Mar 2, 2017)

Great work!! You should definitely sell your art on the road, I would buy some if I saw it!


----------



## fig (Jan 20, 2018)

Daaaang dude!! Seriously amazing.


----------

